# Pintos VS. Black Beans



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a tolerance to one and intolerance to the other?

I seem to do fine with pintos. I just tested a cup of black beans yesterday and, kill mercy - I have had THE WORST reaction for the last 24 hours.

I always soak my beans for 1-2 days, frequently dumping and replenishing water - rinsing the beans of the juices. The black beans had a day's soak and destroyed me. I am going for a two day soak to retry them, reluctantly&#8230; I may have to wait a few days to feel brave enough. Unless anyone on here has some advice?


----------

